# Felt at The Tour of California



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

If you followed the Tour at all, you know it was raining hard on the final stage in Pasadena. I was lucky enough to be there and support team Slipstream Chipotle!


----------



## azchris (Oct 17, 2007)

Did Slipstream win the Team Title? I know that they had a couple of riders in the top 10.


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

They sure did:

2nd 3rd & 6th http://feltracing.com/08/display.asp?catid=6&pageid=472


Great pics Bunn!!!!!!!


----------

